# Video: The Magpul Glock



## Trip_Wire (Sep 23, 2008)

The Magpul Glock — I need one of these when I walk Mya ... Coyotes watch out! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D99NHb6B03s"]YouTube - Magpul Industries SHOTSHOW 2008 Part 2[/ame]


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 23, 2008)

I like it.............................just don't show this video to any democrats. :uhh:


----------



## jordan (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats some James Bond shit.


----------



## yomp599 (Sep 23, 2008)

Badass Amish warrior...;)


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 23, 2008)

milspecmonkey belongs to this board... ;)

LL


----------



## Invictus (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10446&highlight=flashlight

repost, but still cool.


----------



## riptide (Sep 23, 2008)

Teehee, "hey guys look at my cool flashlight."-click, swooosh! "It's also a gun!"


----------



## Grey (Sep 26, 2008)

Magpul has some sweet stuff. They've smartly gotten into the airsoft business. They actually just came out with some new m-15 upper and lower receivers. To expensive for me though.


----------

